# VOTING THREAD - Starring Siddy!



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Great job to everyone that entered! Voting will run for a week and end on Wednesay night on June 22nd! Good luck! :lol: (Now the true test is to see if I know how to make a thread with a poll in it!) Oh yeah, the graphic corresponds with the entry numbe that is right before the picture!

Here is the original: 









Entry 1









Entry 2









Entry 3









Entry 4









Entry 5









Entry 6









Entry 7









Entry 8









Entry 9









Entry 10









Entry 11









Entry 12









Entry 13









Entry 14









Entry 15


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My oh my!! You guys have quite the imaginations!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I voted entry 11. It was hard though, I couldn't choose. You all are art talented! Keep up the good work!  Good jobs everyone!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

*bumping again*


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Haha...I love that smilie, Icklemiss!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

good work


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

I liked Sid 5...he looks JUST LIKE my Jade and my Jade is an very angelic cat


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

again


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

shengmei said:


> I liked Sid 5...he looks JUST LIKE my Jade and my Jade is an very angelic cat


=o) Meow.

(Btw, my name is Jade too!)


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Again

This thread is moving down quickly!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Icklemiss, I see right now you're the only one bumping the thread. If you want, if I see the thread go down I can bump it for you. Just let me know. 
:wink:


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Its not my thread, you don't need my permission... I tend to bump it if I see that its gone off the screen and i have to scroll down to see it.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

bump


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

It's June 22nd, what time does the voting end? Did you remember to select the number of days that the poll runs for when you were posting the thread? Bedtime for me!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> Voting will run for a week and end on Wednesay night on June 22nd!


Mods, please lock. :lol:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

w00t I beat Rob 8)


----------

